# Desproteger un modulo de VBA.



## ingenieronbr (Oct 4, 2004)

Buenas tardes, Amigos

Quisiera algunas sugerencias de como ejecutar una macro, para  Desproteger un modulo de VBA.

He encontrado referencias a "application.VBE.VBProjects" ,  para insertar una linea de codigo, o eliminar lineas, pero no para desproteger


Gracias por sus sugerencias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 4, 2004)

La única solución es usar Application.SendKeys, pero eso no es muy recomendable, porque es MUY facil que falle...


----------



## ingenieronbr (Oct 5, 2004)

Juan Pablo;

Puedes indicarme donde encuentro informacion(Codigo fuente) para desproteger un modulo VBA, de acuerdo a tu respuesta


Gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 5, 2004)

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=61780&highlight=sendkeys+unprotect


----------



## ingenieronbr (Oct 5, 2004)

Juan Pablo;

Y como me sucedió recientemente, que olvide la contraseña , de que forma podría desproteger el modulo VBA


Gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 5, 2004)

Haciendo una búsqueda en Google por "password breaker" debe dar varios resultados.


----------

